# Trigger spin reel



## lucescoflathead (Jul 29, 2014)

I'd like to get a good trigger spin casting reel for crappies. My dad has a Zebco from the late 70's. Anyone have any experiece with the new ones? I'd like to get one that will last. Thanks todd


----------



## Johnny (Jul 31, 2014)

Todd, I used one in W.V. and loved it for the trout streams.
Was just looking on ebay yesterday for one for my crappie pole.
They are wide and broad on prices I tell you that.
The one I had crashed after two years - it was about $20.00 I think.
but don't remember which model it was. I just didn't want the same pain again.
I too, would like to know of a good quality model that will last longer than 2 years.

Seems like the only drawback to this type of reel is the "recommended" max line wt is only 4 pounds.
I guess you could use 6, don't know how it would wind on the spool.

*Zebco Platinum Classic Trigger Spin 11* Fishing Reel has the most positive reviews @ $50.00


----------



## El_Guapo (Jul 31, 2014)

I've got a Daiwa US80X (8lb test rated) that I use for stream smallmouth - been bouncing around in the Jeep for a couple of years with no ill effects.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I'm leaning toward the Zebco Platinum.


----------



## spagatti (Aug 1, 2014)

I use a spinning reel with a trigger on it. The nicest one I can find is the Shimani Spirex. I love these reels...probably have 4 or 5 of them. They do make a 1000 size as well. Little different than a spin cast reel but almost same benefit. Online complaints are that they have dual paddle handles and they don't have a zero anti reverse...neither of these bother me or at least they don't bother me enough to make me want to use anything but this reel. I use my bait casters probably 90% of the time, but when I do need a spinning reel these have served me well. 30 minutes after using it you never have to look at the reel again. Simply pull in the trigger and you pick up the line at the same time while keeping your eyes on the target.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 1, 2014)

Another vote for spirex, i use the 2500 series for fresh. I am picking up the 4000 series today for the salt


----------



## ccm (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a Zebco 44 Classic trigger/under spin reel. It's a great reel. I bought it NOS from a local tackle shop a few years ago it is one of last few made here in the USA before production switched to China. I matched it with a Berkley Cherry Wood fly rod to use for crappie. No problems with the reel yet. It's caught a lot of crappie over the past few years including quite a few over 2.5lbs last spring.


----------

